# My first large group cook



## dockman (Feb 21, 2014)

Like the title says this is a first for me and yes I am pretty nervous. The group of 100 wants pork and chicken (white meat included). I am not looking to get into the catering business but this groups is customers and potential customers so I offered my help for the get together. I don't have time to do all the cooking on the same day so butts are getting smoked tomorrow. I have 5 10lb butts and will be getting about 12  whole chickens that weight 5 lbs each. With sides is this enough to feed 100? The get together is next Friday the 28th will I need to freeze the pulled pork after it is pulled and cooled? Thanks for all your help


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2014)

I figure 1/3# of pulled pork per person. You're gonna loose 40% of your start weight, so factor that in. This assumes there will be plenty if sides and watching the serving closely. 

For chicken I'd consider using parts mix of thighs and drumsticks or all thighs or all drum sticks. Whole chickens look great butore waste and work. Are you serving the chicken pulled? If so thighs work the best.


----------



## dockman (Feb 21, 2014)

Just carving the chicken up. Only reason for whole chickens they want white meat. They are doing the carving.


----------



## dockman (Feb 21, 2014)

This is a volunteer deal for me.


----------



## dockman (Feb 21, 2014)

Butts are injected and rubbed. Oh so is 1 test chicken!







Nice coating of mustard.











My test chicken


----------



## dockman (Feb 21, 2014)

All resting in cooler of ice.


----------



## coronaca92879 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds like fun. Are you making all the sides to?


----------



## palladini (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds like a daunting task, indeed. I do hope you can pull this off with no major problems.


----------



## rlk438 (Feb 21, 2014)

:popcorn keep us posted and keep the Q view coming


----------



## dockman (Feb 21, 2014)

No sides and they understand I am a rookie with a new smoker.


----------



## dockman (Feb 22, 2014)

Fired the pit at 7:15 this morning and butts went on at 9:00! I can easily put 20 butts on this pit.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks to me your doin just fine !  All looks great so far, BTW nice pit !


----------



## dockman (Feb 22, 2014)

Butts are resting after 9 hours at 225-250 pulled them at IT 187. Done a Tri Tip too and it was spectacular.


----------



## dockman (Feb 22, 2014)

The wife put together some potatoes!


----------



## rlk438 (Feb 22, 2014)

Dockman said:


> The wife put together some potatoes!


Looks good.
One suggestion I would not cook potatoes below the chicken. A family chain of restaurants had a cousin's that did bake beans below chicken and customers got sick. I have a 2 shelf smoker and always keep the same type of meat above each other. I also keep the things that take longer on the bottom. Keeps me thinking how to lay out my racks.


----------



## dockman (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes I agree that was a mistake and we quickly corrected it


----------



## dockman (Feb 22, 2014)

All pulled and cooling before we freeze it.





















Sarge is happy!


----------



## palladini (Feb 22, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Dockman*  

All pulled and cooling before we freeze it.





















Sarge is happy!






Yep there is Sarge the dog.  Family Dogs always get treats when meat is out and about.  Mine does this also. lurks around the smoker, table, you name it, she's there!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 23, 2014)

Very impressive! And what a happy looking dog!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## rlk438 (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice Q view.  You know you are going to be asked to do more of these. But that gives you more excuses to fire the smoker and get fresh samples. Always need quality control


----------



## dockman (Feb 24, 2014)

Heck I would not have a clue what to charge for catering.


----------



## jarjarchef (Feb 24, 2014)

Great looking food.... I like the fact you pulled it at 187........ A little bit more work in pulling, but worth it in the end.

When reheating you want to get it over 165 IT as quick as possible. You want it to be done in under 2hrs. The only reason I mention it is it looks like full deep pans.

The issue with cooking the beans under the chicken is the final cook temp of the beans. If you do not get them over 165 you run the same chance as what happened in the family reasturant chain..... If done properly it will work, however I would not recommend it being done.... Good call on moving them.


----------



## dockman (Feb 27, 2014)

Beans are going on RF Plate not under any cooking meat.


----------



## mchar69 (Feb 27, 2014)

> Heck I would not have a clue what to charge for catering.


Well you have over 20 hours in this, and have yet to serve the meal.

Looks good, brave move!


----------



## mchar69 (Mar 3, 2014)

So How did it go?  I bet you learned alot.


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 3, 2014)

looks great man they will love it


----------



## dockman (Mar 3, 2014)

Man I was to busy to get any pictures but everything worked out prefect. Pork did not dry out, chickens were good, and received lots of good reviews. My wife diced up 10 lbs of potatoes and they were the only thing I did not get done on time.


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 3, 2014)

great job like i said earlier....sides can always come before the meats ready if its slower than expected OR after if the meats faster than expected...pretty flexible IMO


----------

